# little grouper.....



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

caught this one last hitch .... not sure of the weight but was my personal best.... caught it after hours ....


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow !!!!!!!!!!!! Nice fish.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Scott


----------



## fish slayer (May 19, 2011)

wow thats good eating


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

If thats a gag that is one of he biggest ones i have seen. congrats.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Dang nice grouper BILL!!!!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice Grouper.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

hmmm maybe it's the lighting but the coloring does not look like a Gag?? Great looking fish though!!


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Warsaw , looks like


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

I am leaning towards a black grouper - 

No squarish marks like a black ? - but the brassy spots and black edges on second dorsal, anal and tail are consistent with a black.

No wavy worm like marks - and gill plate is squarest - 

I vote black


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

Black gag warsaw goliath whatever I vote that was dinner lol nice fish


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks like a black to me. Bad ass man.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Damn nice grouper.

Definitely a gag. Lacking all of the distinct markings of a black. The body depth isn't proportioned correctly for a black that size either

heres a nice black from our keys trip back in January. Caught a bunch of these and had to let them all go  The blood on the fish was actually Curt's from cutting his hand on the gill plate. He's never grabbed a grouper before.


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Gag...and a very nice too!


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

went back and forth with the gag / black and it was a gag.... the camera was on low pixel so it is granny... and to be clear... it was returned to the water unharmed .... we had to resort to catfish for dinner .... farm raised and frozen...LOL


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Very nice fish!!! I have had a few rig workers on my charters before and they said they weren't allowed to fish while on the rig???? I thought that was pretty much like torture to see all the fish and not be allowed a pole. What rigs do you work on?


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Just looked at the other post and saw where you work. My mom/babysiter lives pretty close to you


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

alot of the guys out here don't fish or have no offshore experience.... and most don't even want to see the water when they get off work... me on the other hand ... i'm just a water junkie!!!!!!! born and raised on the waters around pcola!!! fresh and salt!!! and i spend as much time as possible on the water when i'm home...


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

That fish would have made it to the dinner table, you're on a rig whats the chance a fwc is going to come out there and check you limit. Dinner table for sure, defiantly instead of frozen farm raised shit/catfish.


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

used to catch them on comerrical snapper boat back in 73, up to about 80#on bickicle rigswith car spring, thet would pull car spring down to side of boat, i cant image the fight on a rod, tried to id them in book 3 looked like that, we caled them brown grouper, but didnt know real name. capt gave us 1 fish per trip to carry home, i always took one like that about 20lbs. if i hooked one now with me crippled it would make me cry for 2 days afterwards. goog fisk, thanks for picturei think hes right with black grouper. academey has a book, fish of the gulf, i got one because regulations are so screwed and scared ill keep a fish not allowed. even with book and chris former charter boat captain we have not been able to tell diff of some fish like greater and lesser amberjack and have thrown some legel fish away so some gung ho officer wouldnt agrre it was a honest mistake, like the man on here with the redfish, should just give u a warning ifs its a honest mistake


----------

